# Rear Fog Light Research (post-facelift E46)



## m3again (Aug 12, 2003)

I am eagerly awaiting this, too! Good luck and thanks again for taking the lead on this.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

oh boy... If this was what I was facing, I probably woulda given up by now! Good luck!


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Kaz said:


> oh boy... If this was what I was facing, I probably woulda given up by now! Good luck!


Oh... I should clarify. I disassembled the LCM just out of morbid curiosity, (and to see if it would be easy to trace through it).

I suspect there's going to be some software issue, like the Mini.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

bluer1 said:


> Oh... I should clarify. I disassembled the LCM just out of morbid curiosity, (and to see if it would be easy to trace through it).
> 
> I suspect there's going to be some software issue, like the Mini.


Same here. Can you post what all the text from the sticker on your LCM says? I'll compare it with mine and let you know any differences.

If you install the Euro front switch assembly and make sure you have your front headlights and fog lights on, then push the rear fog button, does the rear fog light indicator in the instrument cluster turn on?

If that works, they may have just mapped the rear fog power line to a different pin on the LCM for some reason. What pins are vacant in the vehicle harness going to the LCM?


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Same here. Can you post what all the text from the sticker on your LCM says? I'll compare it with mine and let you know any differences.
> 
> If you install the Euro front switch assembly and make sure you have your front headlights and fog lights on, then push the rear fog button, does the rear fog light indicator in the instrument cluster turn on?
> 
> If that works, they may have just mapped the rear fog power line to a different pin on the LCM for some reason. What pins are vacant in the vehicle harness going to the LCM?


Absolutely! (from my 05/02 USA 330i):

BMW 6 919 847
<barcode>
037239075 0017385 21
US SA dyn.LH m FLC 21641
Lear HW:16 SW:3.01

Yes, the rear foglight dash indicator lights up. The wiring has most certainly changed, along with the light bezels.

I'm stopping until I hear back from BMWNA - or perhaps, until this weekend, depending on my schedule. My next step would be to tie into all the vacant LCM pins and look for a current change when turning on the rear fogs and/or tracking down a schematic.

I suspect the wiring is in place since all lamp positions are used and BMW uses current changes rather than dual filament bulbs, (so there's only ever one wire per bulb, plus ground distribution at the bezel).

See attached image files for the spacing and harness colors.
Sorry - I couldn't get vlinto working and the embedded html kept screwing up.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

man, and i'm over here in germany but can't get to my car to help you out any...  i think every U.S. spec owner on this board and others will owe you a round of beer (or the beverage of your choice) if you figure out how to get the rear fog light switch to work :thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

bluer1 said:


> See attached image files for the spacing and harness colors.
> Sorry - I couldn't get vlinto working and the embedded html kept screwing up.


If you PM me with your e-mail address I can send you the pinouts + colors that I have for the old LCM. I tried pasting it into a PM and didn't work.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Dirtboy said:


> man, and i'm over here in germany but can't get to my car to help you out any...  i think every U.S. spec owner on this board and others will owe you a round of beer (or the beverage of your choice) if you figure out how to get the rear fog light switch to work :thumbup:


  
Thanks!

If _any_ ECE spec owner can pull their LCM and compare the wiring colors/positions I posted previously, that would be a tremendous help! (Preferably a LHD car, since the comparison would be more direct.)

It's a 30-minute job and all you need to know how to use is a screwdriver. I'll send TIS instructions to anyone willing to tackle it - it's even easier on ECE cars since they get the driver's glovebox!


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

I had an epiphany at 10:00pm this evening:
"What if it's as simple as moving one of the wires over to an unused pin?"

It's not.

Here's the unused pin info:
04 - key switched hot
09 - always hot
44 - always hot
45 - always hot

So much for late night brainstorms.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

bluer1 said:


> I had an epiphany at 10:00pm this evening:
> "What if it's as simple as moving one of the wires over to an unused pin?"
> 
> It's not.


What do you read on Pin 49 with the fog light switch off/on?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

bluer1 said:


> Absolutely! (from my 05/02 USA 330i):
> 
> BMW 6 919 847
> <barcode>
> ...


The plot thickens. From my 09/02 build, I have:

BMW 6 923 496
037288085 0002545 27
US SA dyn.LL m FLC 23651
Lear HW:16 SW:3.11

The one I bought to get the Euro switch assembly (LCM never used) is:

BMW 6 919 835
037239074 0033433 21
ECE SA dyn.LH m FLC 21711
Lear  HW:16 SW:3.01

A 61 31 6 919 847 shows up for your model and build date, up to 09/02 production, superseded by 6 923 497. These are for cars with Xenon, rain sensor, and automatic lights.

Oddly, I have the 61 31 6 923 496, which doesn't show up as valid for my 09/02 build 325xiT, even though it is the one the factory put in. The ETK shows the 6 923 497 for my car, the same as the current replacement part for yours.

So I suspect it is either a coding issue or they ran a wire from Pin 49 to your trunk for you to save you the trouble :dunno:. As I suggested in a previous note, see what happens with Pin 49 when you turn the rear fogs on and off.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Guys,

I'm interested in sorting this out too. In doing research for the Xenon LCM, I found the BMW retrofit instructions, which include partial pin assignments for the LCM.

Not sure if this will help, but you can probably eliminate pins: 19, 22, 23, 26, 14 and 46 from the puzzle. These connect the left and right level sensors and are defined here: http://www.carsoft.ru/avtorepair/bmw/xenon_3.pdf

Keep plugging away; you'll get there.

--Scott


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Terry,

I didn't even check pin 49.

I did trace it since it was the rear foglight pin on pre-facelift cars (and may well be on post cars as well). I pulled the wire and checked continuity at the rear corner (where the color matches, at the inside corner running lamp). It's the same wire (or at least circuit) all the way to the front of the car.

I assumed that if there was a change in current, it would have lit the bulb up in the rear of the car since all the rear bulbs are the same, (and BMW uses current changes to "brighten" them).

Scott,

Thanks for the Xenon retrofit info!


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

bluer1 said:


> Terry,
> 
> I didn't even check pin 49.
> 
> ...


I'm with Terry, I'd test 49 and see what happens. The LCM may be smart enough to sense low resistance on the pin and not send any current (think adaptive - it sends more to move the brake light around, why not less?) Nothing to lose...

--Scott

(who's wife and kids are away for the weekend and is supposed to be painting his daughter's room - monitoring this thread is much more fun  )


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

A minor breakthrough!

I went by the dealer and snooped around in DIS, (unfortunately not with my car hooked up).

*Pin 29 - signal, rear fog light/tail light, right - trunk lid lamp right*
*Pin 30 - signal, rear fog light/tail llight, left - trunk lid lamp left*

I confirmed that Pin 49 is just the running lamp, and the shop foreman also stated:
- "More than likely, it's a vehicle programming issue."
- "I've never seen a programming option to enable a rear foglight on a BMW."

I haven't checked out the car again.... yet.

At this point, I'm very tempted to assume that since the LCM tag says both "US" and "LH" on it, that it's going to be a coding/LCM issue. The option may likely come down to:
- ordering an ECE (European) LCM, which should arrive properly coded/configured
- or coding the LCM in my car, (apparently not available in USA DIS releases)

*Collaboration is key.*

I'd like to ask another post-facelift car owner to check with their dealer's service department. Just drop by and ask to speak with the shop foreman and ask if he recalls ever seeing an E46 vehicle coding option regarding enabling the rear fog light. This will confirm what my local dealer is telling me.

Also, I'd like to ask a European post-facelift owner to do the same.

I'm leary of adding the expense of an LCM to this project without knowing the above first - no point in paying a few hundred dollars and waiting another two weeks just to find out it's a coding issue. My understanding is that several US expats have taken their (pre-facelift) cars over, and had to have the dealers enable the rear fogs. With the wiring in place on the post-facelift cars, I suspect BMW must have supplied the dealers with some way to perform this - much in the same way UK/ECE drivers can have their lights reset by dealers when they cross borders.

From reading through all the Mini forum threads, it seems very likely that BMW has different versions of the software available to different countries.

In the end, it may be as simple as asking a dealer to overide USA vehicle identification with ECE selection so they can access the proper menu - or it may be as difficult as petitioning BMW to release the appropriate software, like the Mini owners did.


----------



## PDACPA (Sep 20, 2003)

Three questions:

Looking at the picture of the headlighht controls, does anyone know what makes the little light to the right in the middle light up? I have never seen mine come on (2002 US 330Ci Coupe w/out auto turn on lights)

Second, is the one big switch at the bottom which turns on my fog lights made into two on that switch so that you can turn on front and rear fogs?

Where is the rear fog mounted?


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

PDACPA said:


> Three questions:
> 
> Looking at the picture of the headlighht controls, does anyone know what makes the little light to the right in the middle light up? I have never seen mine come on (2002 US 330Ci Coupe w/out auto turn on lights)


Huh? You mean the little clear plastic dot on the switch fascia? It's not a light, it's some sort of light sensor for autodimming/autolights or something.



> _
> Second, is the one big switch at the bottom which turns on my fog lights made into two on that switch so that you can turn on front and rear fogs?
> _


Yes - on the ECE (European) version, the width of our switch is in three pieces: front fog lights/blank/rear fog light



> _
> Where is the rear fog mounted?_


The trunk or tailgate lamp, below the reverse lamp. Side is dependent on left hand/right hand drive. Pre-facelift cars had nothing there, post-facelift cars have a running lamps there.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

does anyone have a link to Kaz' DIY?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

31st330i said:


> does anyone have a link to Kaz' DIY?


Here...

http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/kaz/howto/rear_fog_retrofit.html


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

It appears to be a coding issue.

A current check shows a nominal 3.5 V at the decklid running lamps.
A comparison against the brake light shows a nominal 11.5 V at activation.

I assume the decklid lights will meter out at _n_ where _n_ is: 3.5 V < _n_ <= 12.0 V when in "fog mode."

There doesn't appear to be a way (without splicing, etc.) to have the LCM send the current to the decklid lights for "fog mode."

I'll doublecheck DIS with another dealer in the near future - when I have the vehicle recoded for the Bluetooth retrofit I've already installed.

Kaz's DIY is great - it and the storm at the top of this thread are what got me started. Aside from switch p/n's, it's (unfortunately) inapplicable to the facelifted sedan. Pin-outs are different, bezels are different, and the harness is slightly different. The fact that we already have running lights under the reverse lamps is what made me think this would be a snap - big mistake. Ths issue for us isn't that the pin is unused, but that the same pin operates the running lamps/rear fogs.

As near as I can tell, Kaz's car and mine share the same LCM. The running lamp portion just appears to be software controlled. The LCM has a pin for K-bus, which again makes me think it's a coding issue.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

After replying that I had no idea what this email is referring to, I realized that it's probably in response to my Owner's Circle "priority request" for information regarding rear foglights.

It's been quite awhile since I emailed them.



> Dear Mr. M,
> 
> I am with BMW of North America, LLC. Your Internet posting has been forwarded to me for response. Since we are not trained in technical matters, I suggest you contact your authorized BMW Center as they are in the best position to advise in this matter. I apologize if this answer falls short of your expectations.
> 
> ...


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Hmmm, it's beginning to look like we need to start up that petition and send it off to BMW NA. If it's just getting the correct version of the software to enable the fog on our cars (like MINIs), then it should be fairly simple for BMW to implement.

On that subject... would a MINI service center be able to activate the rear fog light on a BMW? Just a thought... but I wonder how much of the electronics are shared...


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

OBS3SSION said:


> Hmmm, it's beginning to look like we need to start up that petition and send it off to BMW NA. If it's just getting the correct version of the software to enable the fog on our cars (like MINIs), then it should be fairly simple for BMW to implement.
> 
> On that subject... would a MINI service center be able to activate the rear fog light on a BMW? Just a thought... but I wonder how much of the electronics are shared...


Just about. I'm waiting to hear back from someone at BMW before I'm on board with a political play. The letter above was likely from some tier 1 customer support person, we all know what it's like to call BMWNA.
:thumbdwn:

Also, I recall identifying my car as an 03/02-09/02 USA market car in DIS, (it wasn't actually hooked up). I can't recall if there was an option for ECE, and don't know if market identification would be overideable with a car hooked up.

My plan:
- hear back from a guy I called at BMWNA
- trip to another, even more liberal dealer, to play with DIS some more (this time with my car hooked up)
- start up a petition, get CCA folks involved

I've been wonering about the Mini thing too.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

*Response from BMWNA*

I heard back via email from my contact at BMWNA:



> Good morning Mr. M:
> 
> Here is the response to your question received from one of our Quality
> service Engineers:
> ...


I've attempted to contact individuals at BMWNA requesting contact information to _formally_ involve BMWNA. Should BMWNA not respond to my request for contact information, I'll contact a BMWCCA Ombudsman.

*Please sign the petition:
http://www.petitiononline.com/BMWfogs/petition.html*


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

The URL does not get you to a petition, just to the petition search page. And a search for bmw and fog only brings up the petition for the Mini.

Edit: Quoted URL deleted now that the original posting has the correct URL.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

operknockity said:


> The URL does not get you to a petition, just to the petition search page. And a search for bmw and fog only brings up the petition for the Mini.


I apologize - I've corrected the URL.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

bluer1 said:


> I apologize - I've corrected the URL.


Cool!


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

BS just phoned. He's unable to provide contact information for BMWNA marketing, as per corporate policy. He offered his word as a gentleman that he would followup internally with a Customer Advocat (or some similar title).

From prior dealings with Mr. S, I have every reason to trust that he will pursue it to the best of his ability.
:thumbup:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Can you get any contact info from the folks who floated the MINI rear fog light petition?


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Can you get any contact info from the folks who floated the MINI rear fog light petition?


I've tried, but neither Jason Livingood or Daniel J. Stern have responded to emails.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

I just heard back from another gentleman I contacted (apparently at Mini Customer Svc., although I didn't realize it). He was involved in the Mini owner's request and will be forwarding it along to the proper folks at BMWNA as well.
:thumbup:


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

FWIW - I disassembled the USA market switch fascia and further confirmed that there's no logic circuitry in it, just some "soft" switches and a pot for the instrument light dimmer. (The ECE fascia is still in my car, so I can _pretend_ I have rear fogs!)

Just in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Update - good news!

I received a call this afternoon from BMWNA executive offices.

I was asked if I'd mind speaking with the executive who handles BMWNA customer relations/advocacy on Monday as he's currently out due to personal reasons. Imagine my surprise when I was told to expect a call from none other than Bill Stuart!
:thumbup: 

I'm told that they're planning to follow up at the executive level and it will be presented to Mr. Purvis after I'm contacted for further details next week. For those of you that aren't aware, Tom Purvis is the CEO of BMWNA.
 

It's my understanding that Mr. Stuart will present the information to Mr. Purvis for a final determination. Brace yourself - I expect an official decision from the executive offices of BMWNA soon.

I'll keep everyone posted - same Bat time, same Bat channel.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

You da man! :thumbup: :beerchug: :sabrina: :thumbs: :bow: :banana: :clap:


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Bill Stuart is awesome. He had a new Bosch fan overnighted in from Germany for me during the aux fan debacle, as I got hit when the re-recall was happening and there weren't any fans to be had for weeks.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Cool man! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
This would be excellent if it goes through, good luck and tell it like it is!


----------



## m3again (Aug 12, 2003)

Dude, you are my hero! If there is anything at all I can do to help, please let me know.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Bill Stuart is awesome. He had a new Bosch fan overnighted in from Germany for me during the aux fan debacle, as I got hit when the re-recall was happening and there weren't any fans to be had for weeks.


Agreed. After one dealer here merely lubricated my sticky pedal, he made sure it was replaced with the proper part at my next service visit.

I'm _very_ encouraged by his involvement.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

I just received a disappointing telephone call from Bill Stuart.

The answer is "no."

The head of BMWNA marketing and other BMWNA executives have expressed their opinions to Mr. Purvis. It's my understanding that unless Mr. Purvis responds with a contradictory opinion, the marketing department's decision will stand.

The reasons cited by the head of BMWNA marketing:
- presents no safety benefit
- reduces brakelight effectiveness

Anyone have a copy of:
SAE 2002-01-0258
SAE J1319
JSAE 20035064


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Okay... that's a well written letter, and I must agree with their standing. I myself think that 3/4 of the morons on the road today need to be hauled off and shot (or at least forced to take _propper_ driver's edulcation, which in itself doesn't seem to exist here.)

However, this doesn't explain one crucial point... WHY DID MINI GET IT?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

OBS3SSION said:


> However, this doesn't explain one crucial point... WHY DID MINI GET IT?


We need to hammer this point home to BMWNA. If they are worried about the liability issues, then the MINI should never have gotten the retrofit. Since it did, the issues can not be serious enough to warrant witholding the retrofit for us. Unless they are using that issue as an excuse for something else, in which case, we'll never get the retrofit.


----------



## m3again (Aug 12, 2003)

OBS3SSION said:


> Okay... that's a well written letter, and I must agree with their standing. I myself think that 3/4 of the morons on the road today need to be hauled off and shot (or at least forced to take _propper_ driver's edulcation, which in itself doesn't seem to exist here.)
> 
> However, this doesn't explain one crucial point... WHY DID MINI GET IT?


And why did Porsche, Audi and Jaguar come to a different conclusion? Those companies have to be just as vulnerable to lawsuits.


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

This is very disappointing. Why not simply allow software activation for an additional fee at the BMW Center for drivers wishing to use this safety feature? My guess is that the US marketing employees and Mr. Purvis have not personally experienced the dangerous driving conditions caused by poor visibility associated with fog. Furthermore, why not just place a small warning label adjacent to the switch reminding drivers to use them only for the conditions specified in the letter? The response suggests that BMW drivers are ignorant and incapable of learning the proper use of rear fog lamps. I suspected that there was a liability reason for the deactivation.

BMWNA - Give us a break . . .!


----------



## ak330i (Jul 17, 2002)

I wonder if ED cars are wired differently on the rear fogs. After all they have first aid kit which is required by european laws.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

ak330i said:


> I wonder if ED cars are wired differently on the rear fogs. After all they have first aid kit which is required by european laws.


Nope - They're US market cars.

Grey importation is a different story, but that's not ED.


----------



## forcer78 (Aug 22, 2003)

As a MINI owner I sympathize with your cause to have the rear fog lights activated. It doesn't make a whole lot of sense that BMW will allow it on the MINI and not the BMW models. MINI owners struggled through the same responses from BMWNA about the issue, they continualy said that it was a marketing issue, that drivers in the US did not know how to use them and that it was a decision that would not change. I beleive that at one point a representative from MINI USA said that BMW cars don't have it so neither does MINI.

Many arguements made by MINI owners were that of the size of the vehicle itself. Claiming that the car is very small and particularly hard to see in bad weather, not to mention the small taillamps on the MINI. Personaly I don't think BMW/MINI agreed to install the rear fog lamps for safety reasons, rather it simply made them look good to listen to their customers.

BMW might be right about drivers in America not knowing how to properly use the rear fog lights, but I find it unsubstantiated (spelling). There are plenty of drivers who don't know how to use front fog lights, high beams, turn signals, parking lights. As a matter of fact I am researching this topic for my brothers 330ci who happened to see the rear fog lights lit up on another 3 series (on a clear night, nonetheless). While researching the info for the BMW rear fogs I was disturbed to come across a number of forum topics at other boards where people wanted the lights on when their headlights were turned on. Those are the kinds of people I can't stand driving behind, that said I have also driven behind countless old people driving oldsmobile aurora's with the rear fog lights on all the time. 

The point is that there are a lot of people out there making mistakes whether intentional or not. For BMW (who I'm sure prides themesleves on safety) to not allow people to have access to a safety feature that is already built into the car, because some people will not use it properly, is just down right stupid. Shame on BMW, they are essentially telling it's customers that they are just not smart enough to figure it out. I for one support your ongoing pursuit to have the rear fogs activated. Keep persisting and try to get as many signatures on the Petition as possible. I'll be signing it myself and passing the info on to some MINI boards if no has already done so.

good luck


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

So nothing ever came of this, eh?


----------



## m3again (Aug 12, 2003)

I guess not. I ended up buying a different car instead of the M3. One with a rear foglight, in fact.


----------



## ezgo330ci (Sep 22, 2003)

*rear fog*

Hey guys , i just finished installed rear fog lights on my 02/02 built 330ci and it works 
the rear fog error on the dash went off but the front is still showing error,any idea how to get those off :dunno:

i have the manual light level switch.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

ezgo330ci said:


> Hey guys , i just finished installed rear fog lights on my 02/02 built 330ci and it works
> the rear fog error on the dash went off but the front is still showing error,any idea how to get those off :dunno:
> 
> i have the manual light level switch.


'error?' Are you referrig to the pictogram of the car? There are no bulb-out indicators for the rear fogs, nor fronts, that I know of. Are you sure you didn't unplug or break something else in the process?

FWIW, I've yet to get any e-mail from anyone who hasn't been able to make my retrofit work.


----------



## mrtm2008 (Oct 24, 2003)

Kaz said:


> 'error?' Are you referrig to the pictogram of the car? There are no bulb-out indicators for the rear fogs, nor fronts, that I know of. Are you sure you didn't unplug or break something else in the process?
> 
> FWIW, I've yet to get any e-mail from anyone who hasn't been able to make my retrofit work.


Still no way to do this on a '04 330i ZHP? Also Kaz, I clicked the link to your directions when the person linked it, but said it was no longer there.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

mrtm2004 said:


> Still no way to do this on a '04 330i ZHP? Also Kaz, I clicked the link to your directions when the person linked it, but said it was no longer there.


Unfortunately facelifted sedans are out of luck here. The bulb in that location is used as running lights when your lights are turned on and it seems to be some sort of software issue. People say the Euro light control modules are programmed with that function but US ones aren't and no one seems to have been able to get their light control modules reprogrammed.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

doeboy said:


> Unfortunately facelifted sedans are out of luck here. The bulb in that location is used as running lights when your lights are turned on and it seems to be some sort of software issue. People say the Euro light control modules are programmed with that function but US ones aren't and no one seems to have been able to get their light control modules reprogrammed.


It would be a bit of a hack but if someone is feeling adventurous and can live without check control on the tail lights, I bet we could get some rear foglights going on a facelifted American E46 - and have them double up the brake lights, for good measure, when there is no fog.

Does at least the rear foglight indicator illuminate on a U.S. car after changing to a front+rear foglight switch?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

johnf said:


> It would be a bit of a hack but if someone is feeling adventurous and can live without check control on the tail lights, I bet we could get some rear foglights going on a facelifted American E46 - and have them double up the brake lights, for good measure, when there is no fog.
> 
> Does at least the rear foglight indicator illuminate on a U.S. car after changing to a front+rear foglight switch?


The issue I'm envisioning is how the new LCM reacts to swapping the face and pressing the rear fog button. If the LCM needs some programming change to do absolutely anything, we may be SOL, unless the buttons in the face themselves are discrete, and not multiplexed or something going into the LCM itself. Then it might be possible to intercept the button press at the face, then build on from there.

I can think of a way that may make facelift rear fogs work, albeit without the same factory control. You'd have to forego the trunklid parking lights, and rewire those to either a separate switch, or to the front foglight relay and make them run any time the fronts are on. I know there are people who have done essentially my retrofit, but without using the LCM face and wiring directly to the front fog relay instead.

Here is the new URL for the instructions:

http://members.cox.net/kokayasu/BMW/howto/Rear_fog_retrofit.html


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Kaz said:


> The issue I'm envisioning is how the new LCM reacts to swapping the face and pressing the rear fog button. If the LCM needs some programming change to do absolutely anything, we may be SOL, unless the buttons in the face themselves are discrete, and not multiplexed or something going into the LCM itself. Then it might be possible to intercept the button press at the face, then build on from there.


The buttons are discrete, IIRC (it was a long time ago). They are definitely momentary-action buttons. I've heard that if you swap the faceplate on a post-facelift car, the cluster indicator for rear fogs illuminates but nothing else happens. If that is the case, it should be possible to use the cluster indicator LED to fire a driver that would then power the appropriate tail lights. Of course, you'd run the risk of breaking the cluster, and this is definitely a warranty-voiding operation. But I think it would be the cleanest solution.


----------



## ezgo330ci (Sep 22, 2003)

*rear fog*

The error light i ,am referring to is the diagram of a car in yellow and the two front headlights and one rear light one the left that came on on the dash that was not there before i installed the manual adjust light switch.
a month later i installed the rear fog lights, and the rear error light went off but the two fronts stayed on, all lights working fine :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

ezgo330ci said:


> The error light i ,am referring to is the diagram of a car in yellow and the two front headlights and one rear light one the left that came on on the dash that was not there before i installed the manual adjust light switch.
> a month later i installed the rear fog lights, and the rear error light went off but the two fronts stayed on, all lights working fine :dunno:


Did you just change the light switch panel or the whole LCM that it is attached to that goes into the dash?

There are different types of LCMs as well as different types of switch modules. Some of the modules are for specific types of LCMs (for example an LCM for a car with halogen headlights vs one for a car with Xenon lights). I don't know for sure, but it almost sounds like if you just changed the light switch module without the correct corresponding LCM attached to it, then that may be the reason for that? I don't think anyone has tried mixing and matching light switch modules in all the possible combinations yet. For example putting the switch module from a car without auto headlights into a non-auto headlight equipped car? (leaving the LCMs in their respective cars of course). Or another example... putting a light switch module for a Xenon equipped car into a car that doesn't have Xenons?

If you swap your original light switch in, does the problem go away?


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> The buttons are discrete, IIRC (it was a long time ago). They are definitely momentary-action buttons. I've heard that if you swap the faceplate on a post-facelift car, the cluster indicator for rear fogs illuminates but nothing else happens. If that is the case, it should be possible to use the cluster indicator LED to fire a driver that would then power the appropriate tail lights. Of course, you'd run the risk of breaking the cluster, and this is definitely a warranty-voiding operation. But I think it would be the cleanest solution.


That would be great if at least the rear fog light indicator works. As to the switch, it might be cleaner, though possibly more complicated, to intercept its signal and then pass it on to the instrument cluster.

I don't have a facelifted E46, don't expect to buy one, and don't know of any cars missing rear fogs near me to experiment on. I think it is daft, however, to be sold a car without rear foglights in any place that gets dense fog. If someone in the U.S. has a 'scope, tools, and the skills to test and modify their electrical system, I would be willing to try to adapt a microcontroller to retrofit rear fog lights to a facelifted E46.

You guys really shouldn't have to drive through dense fog with deficient safety equipment.


----------



## saxjayz (Aug 9, 2004)

OBS3SSION said:


> bluer1,
> 
> If coding is needed, and it looks like starting a petition to BMW NA is the way to go to get these activated... then I'll be the second name on the list after yours.
> 
> Rear fogs should be mandatory in the US... just as training all the morons on the road correctly should be mandatory. But regardless, I want my rear fog, and find it a valuable safety feature. We may not have heavy fog that often, but we have rain... and the spray on highways on a rainy day is as just as bad or worse than fog. When I can't see the car in front of me, I know the moron behind me can't see me either. That light will protect my arse.


May I ask where did you get your red and clear tail lights from? Also I just read your comment on rear fog lights...is there any chance that you can give me the full detail on that b/c i would like to get a chance to have that option for my car. Thanks, your reply is greatly appreciated. It would be best if you would email me the info at [email protected]


----------

